# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  rug- en/of houdingsklachten? gratis test!

## posturologie

Deze test helpt je om klachten van het steun en bewegingsapparaat (skelet en spieren) zelf te testen. Ingewikkelde termen worden zoveel mogelijk vermeden.
Deze test kan gratis worden gedownload, maar vervangt de dokter niet! Overleg zo veel mogelijk met hem of haar.

*gratis download*
http://podoposturale-therapie.nl/fil...d/brochure.pdf

Peter W.B.Oomens
Research on Posturology

----------

